# Saint-Xandre - prononciation



## gingischan

Bonjour,

Comment prononce-t on le signe X de l'alphabet français qunad il apparaît au début du mot?
Spécifiquement je voudrais savoir comment il faut prononcer* Saint-Xandre*.


Merci


----------



## Maître Capello

À l'initiale, la lettre _x_ se prononce généralement [ks], parfois [gz].


----------



## Bezoard

Mais ici elle se prononce 's' , comme dans _soixante_, et, théoriquement, _Bruxelles_ ou _Auxerre_.
_Xandre_ est la forme locale de _Sandre_.
On écrivait jadis aussi _Xaintes_ et _Xaintonge_ la ville et la région qui s'écrivent aujourd'hui _Saintes_ et _Saintonge_.
Mais naturellement, ceci est assez exceptionnel et de moins en moins respecté, puisque, comme l'a dit Maître Capello, la lettre _x_ se prononce généralement [ks] (mais pas si souvent que ça à l'initiale), et parfois [gz] (c'est plutôt la règle usuelle à l'initiale, comme dans Xavier, xénon, etc.).


----------



## Maître Capello

J'apprends quelque chose. J'ignorais qu'un _x_ pouvait se prononcer [s] à l'initiale.

Je ne suis en revanche pas d'accord pour dire que [gz] soit la règle à l'initiale, [ks] me paraissant plus courant même dans ce cas-là. Mais il y a sans doute des différences régionales…


----------



## OLN

On est un peu voisins.  
Comment prononces-tu_ xylophone_ et _xénophobe_ ? Je prononce le x [gz] mais sans trop appuyer sur le [g].


----------



## Gérard Napalinex

Maître Capello said:


> Je ne suis en revanche pas d'accord pour dire que [gz] soit la règle à l'initiale, [ks] me paraissant plus courant même dans ce cas-là.


Eh bien, le mieux serait de fournir des contre-exemples, cher Maître.
En effet, j'abonde dans le sens de Bezoard, car de xylophone à xénophobe en passant par xénon ou Xanthia, [gz] est le seul son que j'aie jamais entendu pour un x initial.

Et à bien y réfléchir, à part dans Alexandre et ses dérivés, j'entends [gz] également au milieu d'un mot (exact, hexadécimal, exercice, etc)
Il semble que ce soit plutôt la présence d'une consonne à la suite du x qui impose le [ks]: extension, expansion - à l'expression notable de exsangue


----------



## volo

Bonjour,

Lors d'une émission de Questions pour un champion Julien Lepers a posé la question et a eu la réponse : ça se prononce avec un "s" comme "cendre".


----------



## Gérard Napalinex

C'est bien connu: quand il y a un mystère, Julien le perce

OK, mod, fais ton oeuvre...


----------



## Maître Capello

Gérard Napalinex said:


> Eh bien, le mieux serait de fournir des contre-exemples, cher Maître.


Eh bien, s'il m'arrive parfois de dire [gz], je prononce en fait presque toujours [ks] tous les mots débutant par _x_, cher Gérard : _xylophone, xénophobe, xénon, Xavier, Xanthia_… Pour certains termes, la prononciation [gz] me choque d'ailleurs, en particulier pour _xylophone_.



Gérard Napalinex said:


> [gz] est le seul son que j'aie jamais entendu pour un x initial


Il faut voyager davantage !


----------



## Bezoard

Entendre _Xavier_ prononcé avec [ks] m'évoque tout de suite un locuteur des régions de l'Est de l'espace francophone européen, proches de l'Allemagne.
De mon côté, je prononce tous ces mots avec [gz]. Un coup d'œil sur le Petit Larousse et le Petit Robert montre que presque tous les mots commençant par "x" sont notés avec la prononciation [gz], soit unique (_xanthine, xénon, xénophobe_...), soit en première nommée d'une double prononciation [gz],[ks] (_xanthome, xylène_...). Les seuls mots notés avec une prononciation unique [ks] sont _xi_ ou _ksi_, évidemment, et _xyste_ !


----------



## Maître Capello

Si l'on se réfère au TLFi, les deux prononciations sont le plus souvent indiquées, [ks] en tête, par exemple xylophone [ksilɔfɔn], [gzi-].

Sinon, il y a encore xiphias pour la prononciation uniquement en [ks].

Quant à Littré, il n'indique que [ks] pour la plupart de ces termes.


----------



## Gérard Napalinex

Maître Capello said:


> la prononciation [gz] me choque d'ailleurs, en particulier pour _xylophone_.


Il faut allumer la radio davantage 



Maître Capello said:


> Si l'on se réfère au TLFi, les deux prononciation*s* sont le plus souvent indiquée*s*, [ks] en tête


Si l'on se réfère au Larousse, la prononciation de la quasi-totalité des entrées en X est indiquée en [gz], et quand deux le sont, c'est [gz] en tête, à quelques exceptions près.
(Les deux *quoi* ?)


----------



## Bezoard

La partie phonétique du TLFi n'est pas ce qui a le mieux contribué à sa renommée. On a l'impression qu'il fait un amalgame de ses différentes lectures, comme on le lit à la rubrique "xyl-" :


> [ksilo-], [gzi-], en syll. inaccentuée [-ɔ-]. Init. sourde dans ce type de mots chez Littré, Barbeau-Rodhe 1930, Warn. 1987 mais sonore chez _Lar. Lang. fr._, Martinet-Walter 1973; [ksi-], [gzi-] chez Rob. 1985. V. _xantho-, xéno-, xéro-, xipho-_.


Aller prendre chez Littré des informations sur la prononciation des mots commençant par "x", c'est ballot et d'emblée obsolète : très peu de mots courants, pratiquement que des mots savants tirés du grec dont Littré conserve évidemment la prononciation savante.
Le dictionnaire de Warnant est très bien, mais, et ce n'est pas un défaut mais une constatation, en tant que Belge, sa prononciation du "x" peut refléter un usage différent de celui d'autres régions francophones.
Le dictionnaire de Barbeau et Rodhe, publié en 1930 à Stockholm est tombé dans l'oubli. Je suppose que lui aussi date un peu et ne suis pas sûr de l'usage qu'il reflète, faute de l'avoir jamais feuilleté.
Autrement dit, fonder la prépondérance de l'initiale sourde sur ces trois ouvrages, c'est un peu osé.
Martinet-Walter est beaucoup plus intéressant. Quant aux Petit Larousse et Petit Robert que j'ai cités, ils reflètent bien un usage actuel, peut-être un peu trop parisien.

Philippe Martinon écrivait dès 1913, dans _Comment on prononce le français_ :


> _En tête des mots_, l'_x_ ne garde le son de _cs_ que parce les mots, d'ailleurs en très petit nombre, sont savants et d'usage restreint : _xérasie, xérophagie, xiphoïde, xylographie_ ; encore devient-il _gz_ très souvent dans _xylophone_, qui est un peu plus connu.


----------



## Gérard Napalinex

Bezoard said:


> _Comment on prononce le français_


 Après tout, c'est bien ce qui nous occupe


----------



## Bezoard

Maître Capello said:


> Sinon, il y a encore xiphias pour la prononciation uniquement en [ks].


Je ne pense pas que beaucoup de gens utilisent ce mot ! Il est si facile de dire _espadon _!

Comme Martinon, Joseph de Malvin-Cazal qui avait écrit en 1846 un livre sur la _Prononciation du français au XIXe siècle tant dans le langage soutenu que dans la conversation,_ avait bien vu que la prononciation est étroitement liée au fait que le mot est connu ou non, savant ou populaire. Il écrit que le _x_ à l'initiale se prononce généralement [ks] mais :


> Il faut excepter de cette espèce de mots un très-petit nombre de ceux empruntés des langues anciennes ou étrangères, qui, devenus plus usuels, ont été admis par l‘usage, et dans lesquels _x_ prend la double articulation _gz_, dans ceux tels que Xavier, le Xanthe, Xantipe, Xénophon, Xercès et son composé Artaxercès, Xérès (ville), Xipharès, Ximenès, et peut-être quelques autres; et celle de s dans les noms Xaintrailles, Xaintes, Xuintonge (ces deux derniers s'écrivent aujourd'hui Saintes, Saintonge), prononcez : gza-vié, le gzan-th', gzan-ti-p'. gzé—no-fon, gzèr-sès, ar—ta—gzèr—sès, gzé-rès. — sain-tra-ll', etc.


On voit qu'à l'époque, c'étaient surtout quelques noms propres qui étaient considérés comme familier pour le locuteur cultivé. Beaucoup de ceux-ci sont à mon avis retournés à une prononciation savante en [ks], mais en revanche un certain nombre de noms communs sont devenus relativement usuels.


----------



## Oddmania

Larousse.fr indique *[gsilɔfɔn]* pour le mot _xylophone_. Voilà autre chose ! Remarquez, c'est pratique. Ça leur évite de trancher entre [ks] et [gz].


----------



## gingischan

merci à tous, je ne m'attendais absolument pas de provoquer une discussion ainsi vivante et intéressante  D'ailleurs, pour ma question spécifique, j'ai réçu, en effet, la réponse précise, du référence de *Volo* et de Julien Lepers!


----------

